# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Три простых способа сохранить здоровье, работая за компьютером

## Labs

Ко Всемирному дню охраны труда компания MMD разработала рекомендации по правильному выбору монитора, который поможет сохранить здоровье и обеспечит хорошее самочувствие в напряженной рабочей среде.

Ко Всемирному дню охраны труда, который ежегодно отмечается 28 апреля, MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, представляет ряд простых советов, следуя которым пользователи могут сделать свое рабочее пространство максимально безопасным для здоровья. 

Стресс на рабочем месте выбран основной темой Всемирного дня охраны труда в 2016 году. Нарастающий темп жизни и постоянное напряжение – основные причины возникновения стресса. Люди проводят около трети своего времени на работе, поэтому снижение уровня стресса является ключевой целью. За последнее время возрос уровень осведомленности о том, что правильное оборудование положительно влияет на здоровье и самочувствие на работе. Так, следуя нескольким простым правилам, пользователи смогут работать за компьютером эффективно и без вреда для здоровья продолжительное время.

• Относитесь бережно к глазам. Для того чтобы предотвратить усталость глаз и оставаться сосредоточенным, очень важно иметь монитор, который сводит нагрузку на глаза к минимуму. Мерцание экрана снижает концентрацию внимания, а непрерывное воздействие синего света в долгосрочной перспективе увеличивает риск ухудшения зрения. Многие мониторы MMD оснащены новой технологией для защиты глаз и поддержания хорошего самочувствия SoftBlue, которая уменьшает потенциально вредное долгосрочное воздействие синего света. Мониторы, оснащенные этой технологией, более чем на 90% снижают излучение опасных длинных волн и при этом сохраняют яркость и точность воспроизведения цвета. 

• Держите спину ровно. Правильное положение тела имеет важное значение для профилактики болей в спине. Сложно подсчитать пропущенные по этой причине рабочие дни во всем мире: именно боль в спине является наиболее распространенной причиной получения инвалидности по работе. Регулируемые подставки, например, Philips SmartErgoBase, позволяют менять уровень наклона, поворот и высоту монитора, обеспечивая естественное положение пользователя перед компьютером. Как результат – меньше шансов почувствовать боль в спине в конце дня.

• Оставайтесь сконцентрированными и находите время для перерывов. Порядок на рабочем месте – важный фактор, чтобы быть более спокойным, здоровым и эффективным в работе.  В конечном счете все сводится к чувству пространства, и дисплей большего размера помогает создать просторную рабочую среду. Большой монитор обеспечивает возможность работать в нескольких окнах одновременно и избавляет от необходимости отвлекаться, постоянно переключая задачи в окнах и прокручивая их. Разрешение экрана также является ключевым фактором. Например, если рабочий стол пользователей ограничен по площади, дисплей с высоким разрешением может подарить то самое ощущение пространства. Дополнительные пиксели по вертикали и горизонтали создают эффект дополнительного пространства экрана. Работая более продуктивно, пользователи выигрывают время для регулярных перерывов, чтобы пообщаться с коллегами или выйти на прогулку на свежий воздух. Перерывы помогают нам оставаться расслабленными, эффективными и готовыми к новому вызову.

----------

